# Tink Tank Sling-O-Matic 10 Camera Bag



## Secretariat (Sep 28, 2012)

For those of you out there who has any experiences with the Tink Tank Sling-O-Matic 10 camera bag,would you know if a pro body camera like a 1DX with a 70-200 F2.8L MKII lens attached fit into it?

Thanks.


----------

